# Logisitics wins the day...



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

http://alt-market.com/articles/1903-when-revolution-comes-what-is-your-logistics-plan



> This article was written by Tom Chatham and originally published at Project Chesapeake
> 
> On the modern battlefield the American army is a mighty force but not all soldiers participate in the fighting in a similar fashion. For every combat arms person there are eight or more support personnel behind the lines making sure the trigger pullers on the front line have the materials they need to fight. Without this supply function the battle would come to a halt in a very short time. Amateurs talk of strategy while generals talk of logistics. Logistics mean fighting capability. Without the materials of war victory is difficult if not impossible to achieve.
> 
> When the south went to war in 1861 they were at a decided disadvantage. They had little in the way of raw materials or production capability. This led to final defeat in 1865. When the final shot was fired the south was slowly starving to death from lack of war materials and lack of food. Those who forget the past are condemned to repeat it. Let this failed attempt at freedom be a lesson to future soldiers. It takes more than brave men with guns to win a war.


It continues on for about a half dozen more paragraphs and quickly moves into "when the revolution comes" type content. Just reviewing the message of the first paragraph is, I believe, a good consideration. Taking it down to a personal level, if/when shtf, can you defend your home/retreat from the MZBs while growing food and tending cattle and making repairs and cooking and preparing medicines and patching up your latest injury and, and, and...


----------

